# Name jimmy's "new" boat



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 22, 2009)

What to name jimmy's new boat.....


----------



## gink595 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stugots


----------



## TDunk (Apr 22, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## swestall (Apr 22, 2009)

" the chipperville"


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 22, 2009)

This :censored: Peice of :censored:


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 22, 2009)

How about the SS Deadhead since he's likely to sink the frickin thing.


----------



## TDunk (Apr 22, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> How about the SS Deadhead since he's likely to sink the frickin thing.



I vote for this one.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 22, 2009)

*The U.S.S. [email protected]#!*@!!*


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 22, 2009)

The expletive


----------



## RavensRoost (Apr 22, 2009)

SS Prestone ?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 22, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> how about the ss deadhead since he's likely to sink the frickin thing.



+1


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 22, 2009)

For a name on Jimmy's new boat I would go with "Unprepared"


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 22, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Stugots



+1 tom trees


----------



## Laird (Apr 22, 2009)

The "Cluster:censored:"


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 23, 2009)

Jimmy should go after a corporate sponsor, and name the boat after it. Something he'd use a lot of................"DUCTAPE"


----------



## Saw Bones (Apr 23, 2009)

*Boat Name*



mercer_me said:


> This :censored: Peice of :censored:



+1:agree2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 23, 2009)

well... Titanic was already taken... and the SS Minnow.... oh wait... those guys compared to him looked like able seamen.....maybe the SS tidybowl?


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 23, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> how about the ss deadhead since he's likely to sink the frickin thing.



lmao!! +1


----------



## splittah (Apr 23, 2009)

ship-o-fools


----------



## splittah (Apr 23, 2009)

ss bunghole


----------



## Hlakegollum (Apr 23, 2009)

Wet Dream


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a cool boat for S&S.
http://www.maritimesales.com/PRL10.htm

I want this one.
http://www.maritimesales.com/PRA10.htm

I will admit I really like his choice for a new boat. That torpedo recovery boat is way cool. If he could dump maybe 50 large into it (from jail?) it could be a nice boat.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Apr 25, 2009)

*My choice*

SS doushbag


----------



## splittah (Apr 25, 2009)

that would be SS douchebag



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Tool Shed...

Gary


----------



## oldford (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm new here,but feel that ss douchebag is a winner!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 25, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> How about the SS Deadhead since he's likely to sink the frickin thing.



Tried to rep you for that. 
What's my vote make it, +4?

SS douchebag was a close runner up, but I'm sticking with deadhead.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 25, 2009)

with both SS boys on board, Double Trouble


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 25, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> The Tool Shed...
> 
> Gary



+1 :agree2:


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 25, 2009)

Darwins review.

Dingeryote


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 26, 2009)

Darwinian award pending


----------



## TonyK (Apr 26, 2009)

the SS AXE HOLE


----------



## welder15725 (Apr 26, 2009)

The old heap.


----------



## MOE (Apr 26, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Here is a cool boat for S&S.
> http://www.maritimesales.com/PRL10.htm
> 
> I want this one.
> ...



How will james paddle the front of either of those boats around dead heads? Will they take a 35 hp johnson with no hood?


----------



## northcountry (Apr 26, 2009)

Scerosis of the River


----------



## stihlhead (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder if Fred Sanford found out that Lamont sold the USS Dummy yet


----------



## DDM (Apr 27, 2009)

S.S. O Chit


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 27, 2009)

*SS Chit4brains*





.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 27, 2009)

*SS Bend over Jimmy*


----------



## Ske-bum (Apr 27, 2009)

splittah said:


> that would be SS douchebag
> 
> 
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



+1..

I hope they show the episode when he hits_______ (dead head, bridge, other boat, dock, take your pick) and the thing sinks. Now I would watch that.

I wonder if he would be a true Captain and go down with his ship??


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is a favorite name for p.o.s. ships from my navy days... the USS Neversail.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 27, 2009)

northcountry said:


> Scerosis of the River



Good one.


----------



## gilraine (Apr 27, 2009)

the failboat


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 27, 2009)

gilraine said:


> the failboat



Good one!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 27, 2009)

how bout... "the love boat" cause cant you just _feel the love_....


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 27, 2009)

SUNK:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

SS james' new home when they finally figure out the company isnt goin anywhere. :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s#%t f#*k:angrysoapbox:


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 28, 2009)

The SS NoWoman


----------



## 137buck (Apr 28, 2009)

the s.s. dumba$$


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 28, 2009)

looks more like SS money pit.


----------



## gilraine (Apr 28, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> looks more like SS money pit.



aren't all boats????


----------



## Axmen365 (Apr 28, 2009)

The SS screamer


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 28, 2009)

With an eye to the future I have to say HMS Bounty. For when the kid mutinies.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 28, 2009)

How about ss woodthief!


----------



## Cole90 (Apr 29, 2009)

SS Doesnt Matter?.... cause he is in trouble and wont be boating for awhile


----------



## pops (Apr 29, 2009)

the ss problemchild


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 1, 2009)

SS Knothead


----------



## bob-o52 (May 3, 2009)

Ss-anvil


----------



## shadow745 (May 6, 2009)

I have several...... 

how about the S.S. P.O.S

OR

the S.S. Ch-Ching (Jimmy's ghetto word for money) cause it's gonna take alot for that thing to run/float

OR

the S.S. Plug That ####in' Hole James


----------



## Ironbark (May 6, 2009)

I reckon he should call it "Float".

Cos that's what he needs it to do at all times.


----------



## huskystihl (May 6, 2009)

Nope even better, SS.TURDCUTTER


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (May 8, 2009)

*grumpy*:rant:


----------

